# Neutral sensor



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard of a neutral sensor???


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

on what kind of bike? it is switch that lets the computer know the bike is in neutral so it will start


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

I think is a 01 honda foreman its my buddys bike it shows its in neutral it wont start battery and everythings good.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if the light is on then it's not the switch


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Well is there a neutral sensor somewhere on the block


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yes it is on the block . it will be a small screw in switch somewhere on the trans with a single wire pluged in it . there will be 2 switches in the same location and the other is for reverse light


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok thanks i will check it out tomorrow and get back with you!!


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you know if there is one on an 07 420 rancher? Mine physically goes into reverse but my neutral light will not come on. I have to put it in gear, use the hand brake override, and then start it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

clintbutler said:


> Do you know if there is one on an 07 420 rancher? Mine physically goes into reverse but my neutral light will not come on. I have to put it in gear, use the hand brake override, and then start it.


Look at the back of the engine near the bottom. There are 2 sensors, one is nuetral position and one is reverse position. You can put the bike in reverse, pull one of the wires, if the reverse light stays on, that's the nuetral position sensor. The manual will tell you how to test the switch.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

So I have a question if I were to ground the neutral wire would the bike start in any gear?


----------

